
5th grader’s winning pro-marriage equality speech banned by NY school - raganwald
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/06/15/5th-graders-winning-pro-marriage-equality-speech-banned-by-ny-school/
======
stevejabs
Gem from the article:

"The school’s website indicated that “Democracy Speeches” were being delivered
by grades 1-5 on Friday."

Very democratic of that school to censor a speech. His next speech should have
been on freedom of speech instead of animal cruelty.

